# Ubuntu-Linux per Bach herunterfahren



## th_fn_styles (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe im privaten Haushalt einen kleinen Fileserver mittels Ubuntu Server 10.04 aufgesetzt. Um meiner Frau das Herunterfahren selbigens zu ermöglichen, damit der nicht durchgehend läuft, wenn ich mal nicht zu Hause bin, hatte ich an eine kleine Batch-Datei gedacht, die sie von ihrem Windows-Desktop anklicken kann. Inhalt:

_plink.exe -ssh -t nutzer@192.168.2.110 -P 22 -pw password sudo poweroff_

Die SSH-Verbindung funktioniert problemlos. Nur leider soll nach dem _sudo_ nochmals das Passwort eingegeben werden und das möchte ich an dieser Stelle genau nicht. Mit Hinzfügen von _%users ALL = NOPASSWD poweroff_ habe ich mir auch schon meine /etc/sudoers zerschossen und musste die via Knoppix reparieren.

Hat jemand noch eine Anregung, was ich an der Stelle falsch mache bzw. vielleicht auch einen anderen Ansatz für meine "Problem"?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## FetteNase (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

probiere mal dies hier:



> @echo off
> 
> echo Host herunterfahren
> echo Bitte warten...
> ...



Quelle: Howto: Host ferngesteuert ein-/ausschalten mit WOL und SSH


----------



## FetteNase (25. Juni 2011)

Wegen dem sudo-Passwort und Benutzerrechten:



> # User alias specification
> User_Alias ABSCHALTER = otto, anna, berta
> 
> # Cmnd alias specification
> ...



Quelle: Herunterfahren


----------

